# Fedora Core 6?



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2007)

What do you guys think of Fedora Core 6? I've been hunting for a new distro. I just came off of Kubuntu, and didn't hate it, but didn't really like it either (the lack of a true root drove me nuts). I'm looking for a distro with KDE, a good package manager, and a large repository, and can prefeably use .rpm installers(I'm a fan of saving time. lol) I don't use wireless, but I do have an ATI card. Oh, and does anyone recommend 64bit over 32?


----------



## Scavar (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you used Ubuntu(without the K heh) Its pretty much the same though....

I haven't really tried Fedora yet, I just set it up on one of my other comps, but I have been playing with my parents Vista recently so been sidetracked.

I hear, though I don't know for a fact, that 64bit is still under developed, guess somethings are the same no matter what OS eh?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2007)

Scavar said:


> Have you used Ubuntu(without the K heh) Its pretty much the same though....
> 
> I haven't really tried Fedora yet, I just set it up on one of my other comps, but I have been playing with my parents Vista recently so been sidetracked.
> 
> I hear, though I don't know for a fact, that 64bit is still under developed, guess somethings are the same no matter what OS eh?


When you get a chance to play around with Fedora, post back. I'd like to hear your take on it. I'll keep looking for that perfect-for-me distro in the mean time. I was also kicking around the Debian idea, despite it not taking .RPMs


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 18, 2007)

I tried the 64bit version of Fedora 6 and it didn't even want to install on my machine, problems with SATA and 64bit, I heard. The 32bit one was great though. But I'm waiting for the 64bit to be complete before I install it as secondary OS.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 18, 2007)

So far the 32bit version seems to be fine, I can't say anything overly bad about it, nothings really grabbed my attention as annoying or anything. I was going to get teh 64bit version and try that out, but all I have are SATA HDDs.

I personally didn't like Debian when I tried it, it just...felt wrong to me. 

I would suggest trying out the 32bit Fedora 6 though, it might be worth your time. If I find anything particular to say about it, ill post back.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, Scavar. I'm gonna download and try it.

In the meantime, if anyone has any other suggestions or opinions on any Distros, please feel free to post it in here.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 20, 2007)

So Wile E have you tried it yet? It seems decent to me so far, I sort of like Ubuntu and Kubuntu better, except for that whole lack of a true root.

I think with any of the releases you kind have to pick and choose what you want most and deal with the rest, or make your own OS hehe.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2007)

we are using fedora core 6 on 4 servers .. havent had any problems with it at all. but we are not using any graphical interface.. only text mode and server apps

the speedy updates and large package base were the main were the main reasons to use it. also it is "standard" since it's based on redhat which makes administration easier. also most applications are tested against redhat so less possible issues


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2007)

Scavar said:


> So Wile E have you tried it yet? It seems decent to me so far, I sort of like Ubuntu and Kubuntu better, except for that whole lack of a true root.
> 
> I think with any of the releases you kind have to pick and choose what you want most and deal with the rest, or make your own OS hehe.


Haven't tried it yet. I downloaded it from their site, but got bad checksums on 2 discs, twice. 1 and 2, then 1 and 3. So I'm in the proccess of torrenting the dvd version and the Live cd.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> the speedy updates and large package base were the main were the main reasons to use it. also it is "standard" since it's based on redhat which makes administration easier. also most applications are tested against redhat so less possible issues


That's pretty much the reason I started to consider it. Also, Just about everything you see out in the wild that doesn't require you to compile it yourself, comes in .rpm it seems. I like the idea of speeding up and simplifying installs. lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2007)

Scavar said:


> So Wile E have you tried it yet? It seems decent to me so far, I sort of like Ubuntu and Kubuntu better, except for that whole lack of a true root.
> 
> I think with any of the releases you kind have to pick and choose what you want most and deal with the rest, or make your own OS hehe.



Well I "tried" it. Got thru install just fine. Just used the default partition layout(which, if I like it, I'll redo in a proper layout) and added KDE and some KDE specific extras. Rebooted, throws me to the grub prompt. OK, fine, it didn't configure grub for me, i figured. Proceeded to try to manually boot from grub, but whenever I point to the drive and partition, it says unrecognized format and throws an error code. Tried a bunch of different partitions and drives, too, Just in case I confused my layout. Nothing would work. :sigh: This is one of those things I hate about Linux. Gonna give it another go over this weekend, methinks. Have a couple of ideas. Sad thing is, just judging by the packages available on the disk, I'll really like this distro. If I can't get grub to cooperate, I might even try using Acronis OS selector. lol


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 23, 2007)

any 3D acceleration with ati cards without going through hell yet 

i have a vista partition thats just taking space

i liked fedore core 3 but 3D ati was pretty much a no go unless you where very Linux savvy


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> any 3D acceleration with ati cards without going through hell yet
> 
> i have a vista partition thats just taking space


Can't really say for sure about ati on Fedora. Some casual forum browsing led me to believe it's one of the easier distros. It wasn't all that hard to do in Kubuntu either, just took a little trial and error in modifying config files. But, as evidenced in my post above yours, I can't get into Fedora to even try it. lol


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 23, 2007)

ima try Core 7 test 1 just for kicks 

DVD iso at 760Kb/s God i love Free Linux


----------



## DIBL (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried the elive live cd last night -- it automatically installed on my Nvidia Ge7900GS, and was happy to come up in 1600x1200.  Firefox and streaming audio worked instantly.  Zero video problems, unlike Kubuntu, which I must have put 40 hours into fiddling with graphics driver issues.  I dunno if it would be so good with ATI, but I'd try it.

Here's the bummer -- the free ISO will take you about 36 hours to download from his "slow" server, @4.8 kbps.  He wants $$ to let you have it faster. 

Plan ahead ...... 

I'm going to install it on a hard drive tomorrow.  The live CD did not see both CPUs on my dual core X6800, although it was running pretty fast on one of them.  We'll see if the real deal will set up correctly.


----------

